# Wer kennt diese Lampen?



## Twikeus (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe im Beitrag "Der krasseste Schreibtisch Deutschlands gesucht" was tolles entdeckt aber ich finde im Netz und auch hier nichts über diese Lampen und hoffe das mir Jemand weiter helfen kann was den Namen und den Preis dieser Lampen angeht da ich die extrem geil finde.

Danke im Vorraus.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/04/DSC00013.JPG
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/04/DSC00033.JPG
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/04/IMG_0949.JPG
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/04/P1060590.JPG


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. Mai 2011)

Moin
das ist Philips amBX


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin
> das ist Philips amBX


 
Tolle Erklärung....

amBX ist ein Verfahren das es dem Lautsprecher erlaubt mit dem Bild auf dem monitor zu "agieren" was bedeutet, wird der Monitor Grün, werden auch die Lautsprecher Grün. Ausschlaggebend ist eine spezielle Software die dem Soundsystem beiliegt. Bei den größeren amBX-Systemen sind sogar Lüfter dabei die dir den Fahrtwind ins Gesicht pusten...schon eine echt lustige Sache, allerdings auch sehr teuer.Sinn: Das "mittendrin-Gefühl" soll gesteigert werden. Hier mal ein Videolink:YouTube - Ambilight4PC, Philips AmbX video playing LOTR trailer


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Tolle Erklärung....


 
Erklärung ? Wer hat etwas von einer Erklärung gesagt.
Er will den NAMEN und den PREIS wissen und nicht was es genau macht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Erklärung ? Wer hat etwas von einer Erklärung gesagt.
> Er will den NAMEN und den PREIS wissen und nicht was es genau macht.


 
Jemand der nicht richtig hilft, ist nicht notwendig in so einem Thread...er denkt es sind normale Lampen oder sowas, also ist sehr wohl eine Erklärung erforderlich ganz klar. Halt dich einfach raus wenn du kein Bock hast anständig zu helfen. JETZT SCHREIB ICH AUCH MAL GROß...WO STEHT DAS ER NUR PREIS UND UND NAMEN WISSEN WILL??? DAS HAST DU REININTERPRETIERT MEHR NICHT. Verdammt er denkt das sind normale Lampen, deine Antwort ist einfach mal mehr als nur schwachsinnig also solltest du den Thread lieber meiden.

Twikeus; wenn du noch hilfe brauchst, ruhig posten hier gibt es noch fähige .


----------



## Sancho (3. Mai 2011)

Leider wird es von Philips nicht mehr hergestellt . Aber es hat mal ca 200 Euro gekostet . Die letzten sind nachher bei Toys"R"us für 99 über die Theke gegangen .


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jemand der nicht richtig hilft, ist nicht notwendig in so einem Thread...er denkt es sind normale Lampen oder sowas, also ist sehr wohl eine Erklärung erforderlich ganz klar. Halt dich einfach raus wenn du kein Bock hast anständig zu helfen. JETZT SCHREIB ICH AUCH MAL GROß...WO STEHT DAS ER NUR PREIS UND UND NAMEN WISSEN WILL??? DAS HAST DU REININTERPRETIERT MEHR NICHT. Verdammt er denkt das sind normale Lampen, deine Antwort ist einfach mal mehr als nur schwachsinnig also solltest du den Thread lieber meiden.
> 
> Twikeus; wenn du noch hilfe brauchst, ruhig posten hier gibt es noch fähige .


 
Sag mal, was geht denn mit Dir ab? Beschuldigst andere in übertrieben aggressiver Art, nicht richtig zu lesen, und schaust ganz offensichtlich selber wie ein Maulwurf in die Frage rein... da steht klar und deutlich 

_"...und hoffe das mir Jemand weiter helfen kann was den Namen und den Preis dieser Lampen angeht da ich die extrem geil finde._ "

So, und jezt ab in die Ecke und schämen


----------



## Twikeus (4. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten hatte mich schon doof gesucht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sag mal, was geht denn mit Dir ab? Beschuldigst andere in übertrieben aggressiver Art, nicht richtig zu lesen, und schaust ganz offensichtlich selber wie ein Maulwurf in die Frage rein... da steht klar und deutlich
> 
> _"...und hoffe das mir Jemand weiter helfen kann was den Namen und den Preis dieser Lampen angeht da ich die extrem geil finde._ "
> 
> So, und jezt ab in die Ecke und schämen


 
Ja sry...sehe ich ein, dennoch hielt er es für normale Lampen daher fühlte ich mich dazu berufen ihn aufzuklären. Und achso Sry @ 
*-Phoenix-*


----------



## Twikeus (4. Mai 2011)

Hm, leider gibts die ja echt nicht mehr, hat jemand ein Vergleichbares Model von einer anderen Firma?


----------



## -Phoenix- (4. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ja sry...sehe ich ein, dennoch hielt er es für normale Lampen daher fühlte ich mich dazu berufen ihn aufzuklären. Und achso Sry @
> *-Phoenix-*


 

Danke,  ist schon vergeben und vergessen....das nächste mal werd ich eine ausführlichere Antwort geben

@ Topic 
Ich glaube die Linzens für amBX liegt bei Philips, wirst also schwer alternativen finden. Entweder selberbauen oder gebraucht kaufen.
Ist dir den wichtig das die Lampen automatisch in den Bildschrimfarben leuchten? Sonst könntest du dir ja auch einfach ein Paar RGB Leds oder Lampen besorgen und diese halt manuell ansteuern.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2011)

Also, LED-Lampen, die die Farben einfach so wechseln, die gibt es. Aber welche, die auf das TV reagieren, kenn ich sonst keine.


----------



## Twikeus (5. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich würden mir nur LED-Lampen reichen. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Mai 2011)

Moin ich selber benutzte das hier:
RGB LED Lichtleiste MULTICOLOR 45cm IP65 54 LEDs
und zur Steuerung das :
LED RGB Controller mit IR Fernbedienung Extended


----------



## ThePlayer (5. Mai 2011)

Habe was interessanten darüber im Netz gefunden.

Atmo-plugin

Ist aber für Linux...


----------



## Lorin (5. Mai 2011)

Ja das ist ein Philips amBX-System. Leider derzeit, zumindest in Deutschland, nicht verfügbar oder sehr sehr teuer.
Gab mal eine Zeit so um 2009, da kostete das Starterkit so um die 50-60€ bei amazon.

Das letzte mal hab ich welche bei ToysRUs im Ausverkauf gesehen für 25€ / Stück bzw 49€ fürs Premiumkit (hab sofort mal 3 gekauft und die Familie ausgestattet).
Eine der besten Erfindungen der letzen Jahre. einfach mal bei youtube nach ambx suchen, da gibts ne Menge Videos die den Effekt aufzeigen. Ist wirklich gut, wenn man es mal selbst erlebt hat. Leider ist der Treibersupport für Win7 ziemlich schlecht (installation geht nur auf umwegen, aber geht) An der Software wird weiterhin permanent gebastelt durch ambx (=|= Philips)

Ach ja, um die Frage zu beantworten ob es etwas ähnliches gibt. Philips hat die Produktion komplett eingestellt. _ABER 'MadCatz' will in naher Zukunft wohl mehrere Produkte mit amBX-technologie auf den markt bringen._ Mit Hardware-Treibersupport 

Edit: Also es soll in naher Zukunft erstmal 2 Produkte von Cyborg geben die amBX unterstützen: "Cyborg Gaming Lights" und "Cyborg gaming Keayboard with ambx".
Die letzte Pressemitteilung lautete auf Anfang 2011. Diverse Foren bestätigen dies, allerdings ist noch nirgendwo eins der Produkte in sicht, es wird sich also wohl doch noch verzögern.


----------



## Twikeus (6. Mai 2011)

Danke dir Phönix, ich glaub damit hast du mir grad sehr geholfen, mir schweben gleich 100 Ideen vor wie und wo ich die unterbringe 
Aber auch an die anderen Danke


----------

